# Setting powder for Lancôme Teint miracle?



## antigone21 (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi!
  	I haven't been posting in a long time because I kind of got into the same quick makeup routine everyday and bought barely anything for a couple of months.

  	I just went and bought a new foundation yesterday, it is Lancôme Teint miracle. My color is Bisque 6W. I absolutely love the finish of this foundation. It is my first glowy/luminous foundation, I used to only use matte and/or full coverage like MUFE mat velvet + or MAC studio fix powder. I have never used a setting powder with those as they didn't need it, but now I definitely need one for Teint miracle and I am clueless. I wanted to try the MAC mineralize skin finish natural, but I am afraid I will be in between shades as I always am with MAC. My studio fix powder is NC42 but it is a tad bit too dark and too yellow. Being of mixed ethnicity, I have both pink undertones (from my mom who is really pale and caucasian) and golden/yellow (from my dad who is south asian and dark brown). It is kind of a pain in the ass to shop at MAC because NC is a bit too yellow. Same thing with my MUFE mat velvet +, it isn't a perfect match even if they do have an impressive color selection. Teint miracle literally is a miracle for me as I have found my perfect shade 

  	So in case I have no match in mineralize skin finish natural, do you have any suggestion of a setting powder that is not too matte as I don't want to cover up the glow that Teint miracle gives me, but I want it to last as long as possible and avoid shine on my forehead area.

  	I am going makeup shopping this weekend and would love to check out different ones, not only the mineralize skin finish natural. What do you girls use with similar glowy/luminous foundation like Chanel vitalumière and Nars sheer glow?

  	Thaks in advance!


----------



## shimmergrass (Mar 4, 2011)

maybe try one of the translucent ones from Laura Mercier


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 8, 2011)

I can't find a finishing powder that works for me with this foundation either. Hope you get some good suggestions!


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 8, 2011)

Thanks for the Laura Mercier rec, I will have to check it out but I don't think I have ever seen a LM counter in town.

  	I actually went to MAC to look at the MSFs natural and surprisingly Medium dark is a perfect match so I bought it. It works okay with Teint miracle as long as I apply it VERY lightly, otherwise it can be cakey even tho the foundation itself is very light.

  	Mtrimier: What have you tried with it and what results did you get?


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 10, 2011)

So far I've tried MSF natural, Prep & Prime Setting powder, UD's deslick in a tube as a primer, UD's Guardian Angel spray, and Fix+.

  	Each lasted maybe 4 hours max and then I just wanted to wash my face and call it a day. MSF natural and P&P lightly applied(separately, not together) were okay to me as well, but not really doing it for me. After a few hours my face had gone from "dewy" to "eeew-y". I think I'll try the matte gel next, but for now the bottle of TM is just sitting on the counter.


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 12, 2011)

* just typed a whole paragrah but clicked ''clear'' instead of ''submit'' *

  	I finally found a way to make it work:

  	-Moisturize with Clean & Clear dual action moisturizer
  	-Prime with L'Oréal studio secrets
  	-Conceal problem areas generously
  	-Apply only 1 pump of TM (instead of 2 like I used to) with a traditional flat foundation brush
  	-Set with MSFnatural except for the cheeks
  	-Apply cream blush and set with powder blush

  	Nothing slips, moves or cakes up for at least 8 hours. It becomes ugly when I layer 2 pumps but now I conceal more and only use 1 pump and it looks better this way. Their 18 hours claim is ridiculous marketing and I didn't expect it, but 8 hours is fine for me.

  	Hope this helps!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 13, 2011)

Glad you found a way to make it work for you! I'll keep mixing and matching until I find a combo that works. d (^_^) b


----------



## antigone21 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hopefully you'll find something! Maybe some mist&fix?


----------

